# Lorenzo Pellegrini



## 7vinte (5 Aprile 2018)

Classe '96,mezz'ala della Roma. Clausola di 25 milioni. 3 gol e 3 assist con la Roma quest'quest'anno,pur non giocando molto. Lo scorso anno a Sassuolo 6 gol e 7 assist in 28 partite. Da prendere.


----------



## vannu994 (5 Aprile 2018)

A me piace molto, per 25 milioni lo prenderei subito, però secondo me abbiamo bisogno di gente di esperienza prima di inserire elementi che devono ancora sbocciare... Il campione accanto fa la differenza, vedi Romagnoli con Bonucci accanto, lo stesso Donnarumma avrà sicuramente tratto beneficio dall'allenarsi con Diego Lopez che veniva dal Real Madrid, e credo sia per questo che abbiano deciso di affiancargli Reina nel caso in cui dovesse restare, se dovesse andar via farà da chioccia a Plizzarri... Serve questo, grandi campioni per far sbocciare i campioni di Domani.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Aprile 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Classe '96,mezz'ala della Roma. Clausola di 25 milioni. 3 gol e 3 assist con la Roma quest'quest'anno,pur non giocando molto. Lo scorso anno a Sassuolo 6 gol e 7 assist in 28 partite. Da prendere.



Mi piace molto ma credo in mediana servano anche muscoli, quelli che lorenzo non ha.
Molto tecnico, bravissimo a trovare gli spazi dove ricever palla,bravo negli inserimenti, forte nelle due fasi ma non dominante in mezzo al campo.
Per questi motivi preferisco barella al romanista perchè ha ben altra propensione alla lotta e ci mette molta più vigoria, a tal punto che a volte eccede e prende spesso il giallo ma ha una cattiveria agonistica notevole.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Aprile 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Classe '96,mezz'ala della Roma. Clausola di 25 milioni. 3 gol e 3 assist con la Roma quest'quest'anno,pur non giocando molto. Lo scorso anno a Sassuolo 6 gol e 7 assist in 28 partite. Da prendere.



mi piace tantissimo, profilo perfetto e Costo abbordabile. Da prendere.


----------



## Clarenzio (4 Febbraio 2019)

Ma questo quanto si è involuto?

Ieri ha perso 2-3 palle velenosissime, sembrava la Turca del Roma...

E pensare che mi piaceva al Sassuolo, mamma mia... altra pallottola schivata


----------



## Goro (4 Febbraio 2019)

Con l'esplosione di Zaniolo è tornato a giocare più indietro con nuovo conseguente calo delle prestazioni... quando ha fatto quel mese di prestazioni super giocava più avanzato


----------



## vannu994 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Goro ha scritto:


> Con l'esplosione di Zaniolo è tornato a giocare più indietro con nuovo conseguente calo delle prestazioni... quando ha fatto quel mese di prestazioni super giocava più avanzato



A me piace tanto, su quella Clausola a 30 milioni cinfarei un pensierino, se Duncan vale 20 Milioni...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Febbraio 2019)

A me questo giocatore non piace. Se giocasse da noi sarebbe al livello di un Bertolacci qualsiasi.


----------



## Jino (4 Febbraio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> A me questo giocatore non piace. Se giocasse da noi sarebbe al livello di un Bertolacci qualsiasi.



Meglio, perchè almeno fisicamente c'è, a differenza di Pentolacci. Ma condivido, è un giocatore normale.


----------



## Clarenzio (4 Febbraio 2019)

Ragazzi Pellegrini non spicca in nulla.
Medioman in tutto, solo tecnicamente un pò più forte di un Baselli qualsiasi. Zaniolo è tutt'altra pasta, almeno questa è l'impressione che ho avuto dopo la partita di ieri.


----------



## Chrissonero (4 Febbraio 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ragazzi Pellegrini non spicca in nulla.
> Medioman in tutto, solo tecnicamente un pò più forte di un Baselli qualsiasi. Zaniolo è tutt'altra pasta, almeno questa è l'impressione che ho avuto dopo la partita di ieri.



Pellegrini ieri nei duelli con Kessiè e Bakayoko sembrava un primavera.


----------



## sbrodola (4 Febbraio 2019)

Però non diamo giudizi definitivi dopo la partita di ieri. Già solo due giornate fa, in Roma - Torino, ha messo in porta EL Shaarawy con un filtrante che nessuno dei nostri centrocampisti sarebbe in grado di fare, forse ora solo Paquetà.
A me continua a piacere come giocatore e sono sicuro che rinnova e resta a Roma.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (5 Febbraio 2019)

Troppo ingenerosi,ha dovuto fare la balia a De Rossi tutta la partita che non si regge più in piedi.
Io lo prenderei domani altroché,ha caratteristiche che ci mancano a centrocampo.


----------

